# Maher maxxing in progress



## chadtindermoney (Sep 6, 2022)

First it’s the physique, while I’m waiting to go to Italy to meet with the master. Already 6’4 in shoes.


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 6, 2022)

where you going to italy?


----------



## Rift (Sep 6, 2022)

You look like a faggot nigger OP


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 6, 2022)

Rift said:


> You look like a faggot nigger OP


Lmao I slay more than you keep coping little boy


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 6, 2022)

the master being? Ramieri?


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 6, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> the master being? Ramieri?


Nah I’ll post his info after my surgery.


----------



## Hipcel (Sep 6, 2022)

Try harder with the tats kid


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 6, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> Try harder with the tats kid


Ok oldcel


----------



## brea (Sep 6, 2022)

Wait, what’s the goal here? You’re already atleast 5psl already.


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 6, 2022)

brea said:


> Wait, what’s the goal here? You’re already atleast 5psl already.


Gonial implant jaw revision surgery chin shaving and infraorbital


----------



## skinnytwink (Sep 6, 2022)

your frame is sexy 😍❤️

you actually lowkey look like maher from afar in this pic. good luck 🤞


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Sep 6, 2022)

Mirin


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Sep 6, 2022)

Mirin Narcy Trucel


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 6, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> Mirin Narcy Trucel


😂😂😂yes bro it’s not like I smashed multiple times this weekend. Keep coping while I ascend


----------



## Gandy (Sep 6, 2022)

Good base. Will be +6 PSL with successful surgeries


----------



## Hiraeth (Sep 6, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> First it’s the physique, while I’m waiting to go to Italy to meet with the master. Already 6’4 in shoes.


how old are u?


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 6, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> how old are u?


Im young bro


----------



## andy9432 (Sep 6, 2022)

wide hips


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 6, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> wide hips


The girls absolutely hate my ratios 😰😰


andy9432 said:


> wide hips


----------



## andy9432 (Sep 6, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> The girls absolutely hate my ratios 😰😰


They will hate it when you cuddle and They touch ur hair then They pull the wig off


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 6, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> They will hate it when you cuddle and They touch ur hair then They pull the wig off


Keep coping while I slay and ascend 😍


----------



## pur3e (Sep 6, 2022)

your jaw looks like an airpod LOL





death sentence its over kys


----------



## pur3e (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 6, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> They will hate it when you cuddle and They touch ur hair then They pull the wig off





pur3e said:


> your jaw looks like an airpod LOL
> View attachment 1856606
> 
> 
> death sentence its over kys


I thought you were done with the forum rotter. Jfl you’re a fucking loser


----------



## pur3e (Sep 6, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> I thought you were done with the forum rotter. Jfl you’re a fucking loser


dont talk to me like that little boy with a face like that. dont you have fetal alchol syndrome


----------



## pur3e (Sep 6, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> I thought you were done with the forum rotter.








hows your grandma btw that whore


----------



## gymcel_retard (Sep 6, 2022)

whats ur bench brah


----------



## pur3e (Sep 6, 2022)

dont forget to manual breathe


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 6, 2022)

pur3e said:


> dont talk to me like that little boy with a face like that. dont you have fetal alchol syndrome


You’re actually such a sad rotter it’s absolutely depressing to think ab. And in person I’d absolutely destroy you but it would probably be similar to a lion mauling a small possum, I wouldn’t even acknowledge your shit presence you delusional cumstain JFL


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 6, 2022)

pur3e said:


> dont talk to me like that little boy with a face like that. dont you have fetal alchol syndrome


@zv1212 @FootballPlaya69 @to be human @stevielake GTFIH And bully this retard JFL


----------



## zv1212 (Sep 7, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> @zv1212 @FootballPlaya69 @to be human @stevielake GTFIH And bully this retard JFL


One or the most intolerable retards on the site fr 

I ain't even gonna bother bro is not worth our time anymore. I've been waiting to avoid him but his shit is getting old 

Chinks like him need to know their place

You know when a chink does nothing but post about chinks getting play he 100% gets no fucking play lmao 

Even @Cheesyrumble admitted this is the reason the chinks post this shit.
(My yakhi )

They're insecure so they try to convince themselves and us that chinks aren't subhuman even though they literally have every single facial failo BY DEFAULT

Bad spawn 

Ignoring this chink bitch


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Sep 7, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> One or the most intolerable retards on the site fr
> 
> I ain't even gonna bother bro is not worth our time anymore. I've been waiting to avoid him but his shit is getting old
> 
> ...


----------



## lonelycurry (Sep 7, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> View attachment 1856790


ive never heard a woman say shes into asian guys


----------



## zv1212 (Sep 7, 2022)

maximumcoper_gaming said:


> ive never heard a woman say shes into asian guys


Never heard one say she's into Indians either to be fair

These chinklovers don't just act superior to us Indians, but think they are somehow the pinnacle of male aesthetics it's infuriating. The most narcy while also the most insecure at the same time. Delusionmaxxed to high heavens


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Sep 7, 2022)

maximumcoper_gaming said:


> ive never heard a woman say shes into asian guys


That doesn't mean anything if u dont interact with women


----------



## 5ft1 (Sep 7, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> One or the most intolerable retards on the site fr
> 
> I ain't even gonna bother bro is not worth our time anymore. I've been waiting to avoid him but his shit is getting old
> 
> ...


it's only a matter of time before he gets himself banned anyway


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Sep 7, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Never heard one say she's into Indians either to be fair
> 
> These chinklovers don't just act superior to us Indians, but think they are somehow the pinnacle of male aesthetics it's infuriating. The most narcy while also the most insecure at the same time. Delusionmaxxed to high heavens


Many girls in my school love Gooks. Here are some normie videos made by zoomer girls on there type of men they love 




Curries never show up in these videos. Just from my school experience and online sentiment. East asians are well liked.


----------



## zv1212 (Sep 7, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Many girls in my school love Gooks. Here are some normie videos made by zoomer girls on there type of men they love
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are subhumans making these posts tbh

First one Idk what she looks like

Second one is incel if male pheno and more likely to breed with her own kind

Koreans have good smv but this bitch @pur3e is guaranteed ugly from how hard he copes and pretends to be edgy


----------



## stevielake (Sep 7, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> @zv1212 @FootballPlaya69 @to be human @stevielake GTFIH And bully this retard JFL


He’s on my ignore list.


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 7, 2022)

stevielake said:


> He’s on my ignore list.


Ok I ignored him


----------



## Moggie (Sep 7, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> wide hips


Gandy is a hipcel


----------



## Jacob Hate (Sep 7, 2022)

keep barking dog


----------



## Hiraeth (Sep 7, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Im young bro


below 18?


----------



## pur3e (Sep 7, 2022)

@chadtindermoney keep crying for your abused raped grandmother. I literally punched her weak stomach in


----------



## pur3e (Sep 7, 2022)

@chadtindermoney I already submitted you and your family. your ego is crushed, stop pouting like a bratty boy and be good from now on.


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 7, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> below 18?


Nah


----------



## hormonetherapy (Sep 7, 2022)

that tats are a looksmin tbh
dont fit you


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 7, 2022)

hormonetherapy said:


> that tats are a looksmin tbh
> dont fit you


Maybe idk but it’s all about face race height frame, girls won’t really care about the tat


----------



## curlyheadjames (Sep 7, 2022)

Rift said:


> You look like a faggot nigger OP


mogs u


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 7, 2022)

pur3e said:


> @chadtindermoney keep crying for your abused raped grandmother. I literally punched her weak stomach in


You’re a bug , I’d simply squash you but I don’t want any of your dna near me you diseased rat


----------



## pur3e (Sep 7, 2022)

@chadtindermoney dnr. keep crying for your weird shaped jaw and destroyed ego. I own your moms pussy remember that


----------



## pur3e (Sep 7, 2022)

dont you have fetal alchohol syndrome. lmao


----------



## ThatDude023 (Sep 7, 2022)

Mirin physique bro


----------



## andy9432 (Sep 7, 2022)

pur3e said:


> @chadtindermoney dnr. keep crying for your weird shaped jaw and destroyed ego. I own your moms pussy remember that









pur3e said:


> View attachment 1857786
> dont you have fetal alchohol syndrome. lmao


Norwood 3 before 20. Over.


----------



## Hades (Sep 7, 2022)

Chin mogs me to the molecular level


----------



## pur3e (Sep 7, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> View attachment 1857789
> 
> 
> Norwood 3 before 20. Over.









LOL literally a airpod. im done, it never started for his down syndrome growth


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 7, 2022)

pur3e said:


> @chadtindermoney dnr. keep crying for your weird shaped jaw and destroyed ego. I own your moms pussy remember that


U and Andy are both retards . Over. I can honestly relate to the Bull, literally the same cucks in my comments, and I have pyrimidal over all of you losers


----------



## pur3e (Sep 7, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> U and Andy are both retarded shitstains. Over


keep crying for ur jaw. unironically over for you timmy


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 7, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> View attachment 1857789
> 
> 
> Norwood 3 before 20. Over.


Maxilla brutally recessed


----------



## latincell95 (Sep 7, 2022)

Why ya'll niggas hating on my boy @chadtindermoney?


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 7, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Maxilla brutally recessed


Never began for you son


----------



## andy9432 (Sep 7, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Maxilla brutally recessed


There is no blood supply to his hair because of his brutal cranofacial recession. Imagine being a norwood victim at 22.






virtually identical


----------



## hormonetherapy (Sep 7, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> There is no blood supply to his hair because of his brutal cranofacial recession. Imagine being a norwood victim at 22.
> View attachment 1857810
> View attachment 1857812
> virtually identical


inbred motherfucker


----------



## pur3e (Sep 7, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> There is no blood supply to his hair because of his brutal cranofacial recession. Imagine being a norwood victim at 22.
> View attachment 1857810
> View attachment 1857812
> virtually identical


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 7, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> There is no blood supply to his hair because of his brutal cranofacial recession. Imagine being a norwood victim at 22.
> View attachment 1857810
> View attachment 1857812
> virtually identical





hormonetherapy said:


> inbred motherfucker


Incels stay salty while I slay and life mog. cageworthy to think about how sad you cucks are


----------



## hormonetherapy (Sep 7, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Incels stay salty while I slay and life mog. cageworthy to think about how sad you cucks are


muh matches and messages
yeah i get those too


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 7, 2022)

hormonetherapy said:


> muh matches and messages
> yeah i get those too


I Slay while you rot and sperg out in my comments


----------



## pur3e (Sep 7, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> I Slay while you rot and sperg out in my comments


keep showing the same three photos you sneaked in with ur dirty escorts. ur narcy is too high for your face.


----------



## hormonetherapy (Sep 7, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> I Slay while you rot and sperg out in my comments


i just dont take photos of my slays like an insecure autist lmao


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 7, 2022)

hormonetherapy said:


> i just dont take photos of my slays like an insecure autist lmao


👍


----------



## tehVigilante (Sep 7, 2022)

I wonder where u kids are getting the money


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 7, 2022)

pur3e said:


> keep showing the same three photos you sneaked in with ur dirty escorts. ur narcy is too high for your face.


Jfl at you, paying for pussy is not a part of my reality, unlike yours you rat


----------



## pur3e (Sep 7, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Jfl at you, paying for pussy is not a part of my reality, unlike yours you rat


keep crying abused jawlet. I can piss on you and submit you onto the ground like my twink boy toy


----------



## chadtindermoney (Sep 7, 2022)

pur3e said:


> keep crying abused jawlet. I can piss on you and submit you onto the ground like my twink boy toy


Im sorry your life is ass bro . I hope you find Christ ❤️


----------



## pur3e (Sep 7, 2022)

chadtindermoney said:


> Im sorry your life is ass bro . I hope you find Christ ❤️


Im 6 psl, 5000$ apt. Im well off and i have unlimited entertainment, however youre cursed with down syndrome and weird jaw. quite ironic isnt it


----------

